# SIII HOME BUTTON



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm just putting this out there since I see that most people don't care for the home button, but is it possible to set up the on screen ones like in the galaxy nexus? I mean it's got the screen real estate and maybe set the physical home button as a camera button or something of the sort.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I also don't like the hard home button and much preferred the on screen buttons of the Gnex. however i would not like to have both. I don't like the idea of giving up part of my screen for that. (just my .2)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Use the app Home2 from the Play Store, at least it lets you re-map the double press of the home key to whatever you'd like it to open, instead of S-Voice.


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the app suggestions, I knew there was an app out there for it but couldn't remember the name. My main issue is that the screen is so big I need to constantly re-locate my hand for using the top and bottom of the screen, and I miss the search button lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought the AOKP by BMc has the ability to enable the soft-keys? When I flashed there was the option to do so. Also, I think someone has figured out how to disable the hardware buttons on the S3. Correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yes on both accounts, aokp can have the on screen buttons and somebody figured out how to disable the hardware buttons. dunno where though

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

O sounds good I'm downloading it now, love CM10 but the hole button thing is annoying me a bit too much

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Found where. I messaged the guy about it. Sent him proper files as well

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

You can change the home button action in stock tw. Actually if you turn the s-voice part completely off and set it to just go to home screen, it makes it wayyyyy more snappy.

Have to turn it off in s-voice app settings.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

AOKP has exactly what I wanted thanks everyone for all your input 
Note: I didn't disable the soft keys just the back lighting

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

